# How Often



## 650Brute (Dec 18, 2008)

Saw a post earlier, got me to thinking.....

How often do you change engine oil in your Brute? or any ATV for that matter. Of course this omits the obvious drown outs and swamps. Just a routine maintenance question for the group. Because I'd assume a "month" timeline is out the door since we all ride at different degrees.

Jus wonderin.....


----------



## blue beast (Feb 16, 2010)

about 50 hrs. I change all, motor, front and rear diffs ,even though i have to change the front diff almost every time i ride anyway


----------



## skid (Jun 18, 2009)

as soon as it looks a little dark i change it, which is about every 150 miles or so.


----------



## Muddy Brute Force (Dec 17, 2008)

If I remember correctly the manual recommends changing all oils at 50 hour interval's, including cleaning or replaceing the air filter.
Spark Plugs and valve adjustments are at every 100 hours. 
Antifreeze is once a year.

Hope this helps.


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

Muddy Brute Force said:


> If I remember correctly the manual recommends changing all oils at 50 hour interval's, including cleaning or replaceing the air filter.
> Spark Plugs and valve adjustments are at every 100 hours.
> Antifreeze is once a year.
> 
> Hope this helps.


I also agree but in extream riding conditions maybe a bit sooner is better.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

I changed mine after about every 2 or 3 rides if those rides consisted of a lot of deep water & mud. And they usually did. I wouldnt change the filter though each time, as long as the oil was clean. I only changed it about every 3 times.


----------



## bigblackrancher (Jan 18, 2010)

Dont change the filter each time but i usually wash it.


----------



## wood butcher (May 11, 2009)

i with P425, i change mine every 3 rides ( as in weekend rides) that does not include puttin around the house


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

changin oil is overrated!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! jokin .. change mine about 20 to 30 hours or depends on the ride if its an all weekend event i change no matter the hours oil , filter , front and rear diff fluids ... kinda ocd about some things


----------



## Kawasaki Kid (Oct 18, 2009)

my manual for my sra brute says every 50 hrs or 100 miles. w/e comes first. i change mine every 100 miles which is every 2 weeks. and the same with the front diff


----------



## Guest (Apr 28, 2010)

Why the front diff more than the rear diff?? and what brand of fluid is everyone using for the oil change and the diff change? Lucas, AMS oil, etc?


----------



## drtj (May 3, 2009)

mud magnet said:


> Why the front diff more than the rear diff?? and what brand of fluid is everyone using for the oil change and the diff change? Lucas, AMS oil, etc?


Front Diff- Use 10w-40. I use the cheap stuff b/c its only in there for about 10 hours of riding time.
The seals on the front diff seem to be crappier than the seals on the rear diff.

Motor- Use 10w-40. Different ppl use different kinds. Some use synthetic some don't. I use Castrol GTX.

Rear Diff- Use tractor hydraulic fluid.


----------



## BleednGreen68 (Apr 19, 2010)

I change engine and diffs usually every 50 or how bad it looks. But when i do a lot of muddin i change it around 20 or so hrs and check my diffs to see how bad they are and change accordingly.


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

Kawasaki Kid said:


> my manual for my sra brute says every 50 hrs or 100 miles. w/e comes first. i change mine every 100 miles which is every 2 weeks. and the same with the front diff


Are you sure it says that ? My 750's says every 90 days of use *or *1100 miles *or* when the belt light comes on every 100 hours...which ever comes first. I do change mine between 5-700 miles usualy. On the diffs, it says once per year after the first change. I change both every-other engine oil change.


----------



## kawa650 (Dec 19, 2008)

I shoot for the 25 hour mark on engine but normally change it before then for some reason, like if I check it and its getting dark or has a weird smell to it. Front diff after it gets milky or had it under water all weekend. Rear diff I more than likely need to change being its only been changed once and has over 300 hours on it, oops!!!


----------



## Bootlegger (Dec 18, 2008)

Remember guys...the 50 hours in the manual is on their type of riding...very easy. I changed mine every 250 miles trial riding and every other race when racing. I use Maxima oil.


----------



## drtj (May 3, 2009)

What type oil filter is everyone using?


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

I'm using the Puraliator PL14610. Its a little longer too


----------



## Swamp Star (Feb 20, 2010)

I change mine every second weekend ride. I use Syntec 10W-40 in both of my bikes.

As for the oil filter on a kawi motor go to any parts store and get a filter for a 93 Mazda Miata, fits perfect, its a little bigger so more oil and cost about $5.00. I like to get a Wix filter.:rockn::rockn:


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

i change mine every ride it seems.


----------

